# CD/DVD [Contenance][+-R][R et RW] [1]



## dustu (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, 

J'ai besoin de lumières! 

Pour graver des compils audio, j'ai acheté les tous beaux CD_R "TDK high capacity ...800MB/90Mn". J'ai essayé de graver par itunes puis toast, et à chaque fois le même message : "pas assez de secteurs (d'espace) disponibles, 11.01.88 mn dispo"! j'vais pas aller loin avec ça! (j'ai testé plusieurs disques, avec même des temps d'enregistrement courts, genre 40mn) 

(Par contre, je peux graver des séquences quicktime sur les cd!) 

Depuis j'ai lu les petites lignes à l'arrière du cd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "disque ne supportant que la gravure "Disk At Once"!!!???  ensuite j'ai lu l'aide de toast concernant ce misterieux DAO: " si vous gravez sur un seul cd à partir de plusieurs cd source, Toast passe automatiquement au mode TAO (Track-At Once)" et un peu avant je lisais que "certains graveurs ne sont pas capables de graver en mode DAO"! 

Je ne sais si le problème vient des CD, des logiciels qui reconnaissent que les titres proviennent de différents CD et passent en TAO, du graveur qui n'est compatible? 



Il y a t-il un truc pour forcer à graver? 
Qu'en pensez vous? 


Imac G3 20Go, graveur interne Matshita.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2004)

Je crois que tout simplement ni iTunes ni Toast ne supportent les CD-R 800 Mo, et si je ne me trompe pas tu es bon pour acheter des 700 Mo.


----------



## dustu (16 Janvier 2004)

Aïe Caramba ! c'est pas une bonne nouvelle... cependant je n'en ai pas acheté une palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme j'arrive à graver de la vidéo dessus avec toast sans qu'il ne me dise rien, j'vas essayer de faire passer de la sique en "données"...  (peut-être à suivre!)


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Janvier 2004)

Si tu passe les CD en "données", ils ne seront pas reconnus par une platine audio.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

question d'un client l'autre jour : _Pourquoi vous n'avez pas de CDR 800Mb ?_
réponse du vendeur (moi) et raison officieuse : _il y a trop de problèmes de gravure sur ces cds et trop de problèmes, on préfère éviter d'avoir tous les CDr à rembourser_


----------



## FANREM (20 Janvier 2004)

Sauf que ce n'est pas demain la veille que tu rencontreras un revendeur qui accepte de te rembourser des Cd qui ont ete ouverts


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Janvier 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que ce n'est pas demain la veille que tu rencontreras un revendeur qui accepte de te rembourser des Cd qui ont ete ouverts


Ca c'est parce que tu risque d'en avoir gravé une copie, mais pour un CD-R je pense pas qu'il t'accusent de l'avoir copié.


----------



## ffabrice (21 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tout simplement ni iTunes ni Toast ne supportent les CD-R 800 Mo, et si je ne me trompe pas tu es bon pour acheter des 700 Mo.



Et en plus meme une fois gravés, certains lecteurs de salon refusent de lire les cd de 800 Mo (meme si il ne sont pas remplis).

Je pense donc que ce type de cd est à bannir en utilisation audio.


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que ce n'est pas demain la veille que tu rencontreras un revendeur qui accepte de te rembourser des Cd qui ont ete ouverts



à ton avis, je fais quoi sur mon lieu de travail ? 

bah je rembourse...


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2004)

ffabrice a dit:
			
		

> Je pense donc que ce type de cd est à bannir en utilisation audio.


Je ne me pose même pas la question, avec la chaîne pourrie que j'ai y a que les CD-R Audio Sony (qui coûtent aussi cher qu'un CD-RW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui passent, et je connais que les 700 Mo.



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> à ton avis, je fais quoi sur mon lieu de travail ?
> 
> bah je rembourse...


Y a pas de sots métiers


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> à ton avis, je fais quoi sur mon lieu de travail ?
> 
> bah je rembourse...



Ben pourquoi je suis pas tombé sur toi quand j'ai rapporté mes cd-rw


----------



## dustu (24 Janvier 2004)

Bon bon bon !!! 
Ben c'est très interressant tout ça! et ça m'enlève une épine du chausson. J'ai pensé que c'était donc le graveur qui ne pouvait les reconnaitre, j'ai cherché une MAJ mais en vain, et tans pis. Si l'audio sur les 800 ça ne le fait pas, ils seront bons pour la vidéo et les données!


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2004)

il m'est arrivé un truc que je ne m'explique pas: j'avais un fichier MP3 de 79 mn (un mix), je lance une gravure en AIFF avec iTunes sur un CD sans marque (récupéré au boulot, face blanche, imprimable) qui me semble devrait être de 700 ou 750 Mo sans m'apercevoir qu'il ne pourra pas "rentrer" normalement.
En cours de gravure, je le remarque, je me dis "tant pis, iTunes va faire un erreur à la fin" et ben non: j'ai un CD audio qui passe sur 3 lecteurs CD différents et le fichier fait 798 Mo ()836 380 688 octects) pour 79 mn et 1 seconde.
Si je fais un gravure avec iTunes ou Toast avec plusieurs morceaux, ça refuse et me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de place si je dépasse 702-3 Mo !
Bref, je n'y comprend rien ! Et j'ai un fichier vidéo de 708 Mo que je ne peux graver car "pas assez de place non plus".
Faut faire des tests... et des fois on est heureusement surpris !


----------



## Oizo (26 Janvier 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> il m'est arrivé un truc que je ne m'explique pas: j'avais un fichier MP3 de 79 mn (un mix), je lance une gravure en AIFF avec iTunes sur un CD sans marque (récupéré au boulot, face blanche, imprimable) qui me semble devrait être de 700 ou 750 Mo sans m'apercevoir qu'il ne pourra pas "rentrer" normalement.
> En cours de gravure, je le remarque, je me dis "tant pis, iTunes va faire un erreur à la fin" et ben non: j'ai un CD audio qui passe sur 3 lecteurs CD différents et le fichier fait 798 Mo ()836 380 688 octects) pour 79 mn et 1 seconde.
> Si je fais un gravure avec iTunes ou Toast avec plusieurs morceaux, ça refuse et me dit qu'il n'y a pas assez de place si je dépasse 702-3 Mo !
> Bref, je n'y comprend rien ! Et j'ai un fichier vidéo de 708 Mo que je ne peux graver car "pas assez de place non plus".
> Faut faire des tests... et des fois on est heureusement surpris !



La gravure audio et de données n'est pas pareille. En audio on peut même arriver à 79m50s environ. Alors qu'en donnée c'est moins.


----------



## bettyboop (27 Janvier 2004)

Ben moi j'ai eu un pbme du même genre car j'ai des DIVX  de 702 Mo a graver qui ne tiennent pas sur un CD de 700 Mb j'ai donc acheté un lot de 20 CD de 800 Mb toute contente.
Je vais pour graver et Toast me dis "pas assez d'espace"....etc...   alors je me dis tiens bizarre. Je vérifie l'espace dispo du CD de 90 et je vois 702 Mo , je sorts mon CD je remets dans le lecteur un CD vierge 80 de 700 Mb et je compare espace dispo 702 Mo, à n'y rien comprendre. J'ai donc ramené mes CD chez Géant, j'ai demandé au gars de vérifier sur un PC du magasin et le lecteur reconnaissais un CD avec 702 Mo d'espace.. On me les a remboursés sans discuter et pourtant le pack était ouvert et en plus il en manquait un que j'avais utilisé...
En conclusion on m'a dis que les CD de 90 ne sont pas encore reconnus par tous les graveurs, il faut  sois disant des tous derniers modèles.
Les macs ne seraient pas encore à la hauteur il parait.....


----------



## Pierrelo (11 Février 2004)

Comment graver des cd 800Mo et 900Mo?
J'ai acheté ces cd chez TDK, le site de la marque dit que " Bien que la plupart des graveurs soit capable de traiter techniquement les supports HCR, il nexiste actuellement aucun logiciel graveur soutenant les supports HCR de TDK pour Macintosh. "
Cependant, je doute que quelques sombres bidouilleurs mac (participant dans l'ombre au salut public) ne se soient pas attelé au problème...
J'ai essayé les applis d'overburn mais j'arrive pas à les configurer.
Merci de votre aide et longue vie à Macgène.


----------



## iMax (11 Février 2004)

Peut-être que tu trouveras la réponse à ta question sur MacBidouille...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que tu trouveras la réponse à ta question sur MacBidouille...



Traduction : _merci d'être passé voir sur macgeneration .. mais là tu vois ... on sait pas répondre alors va voir ailleurs ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Quitte à répondre et à lui dire çà, autant lui chercher le sujet, ou la news sur macbidouille qui indique la marche à suivre, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sinon .. l'abstention est conseillé


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (12 Février 2004)

Mac OS X ne gère pas ces CD... Donc, pour les graver (du moins, pour graver plus de 702 Mo sur ces CD), il faut passer par un soft gérant l'overburning. En vrac, tu peux essayer Firestarter FX, Dragon Burn... Et pas mal d'autres sans doutes.

Par contre, certains graveurs (surtt des graveurs anciens) ne gèrent pas les CD de plus de 700 Mo, ou encore ne gèrent pas l'overburning.

Pour plus d'infos, je ne serais pas étoné qu'une petite recherche sur le forum t'apporte pleins de rensaignements... Enfin, je pense que cette question a déjà du être pas mal abordée.


----------



## Pierrelo (12 Février 2004)

Pour plus d'infos, je ne serais pas étoné qu'une petite recherche sur le forum t'apporte pleins de rensaignements... Enfin, je pense que cette question a déjà du être pas mal abordée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]

Ben justement non, je croyais comme toi mais non. Ah moins que j'aie mal cherché. Je t'avoue que je fus étonné.
Bon ben je suis un petit peu déçu de mac osx pour ça. Tant pis.
Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas que le pb vienne du graveur, j'ai un iBook G4 800 12' machine récente.
merci de ta réponse.


----------



## iMax (12 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Traduction : _merci d'être passé voir sur macgeneration .. mais là tu vois ... on sait pas répondre alors va voir ailleurs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... Tu pourrais le faire aussi, plutôt que de râler... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, regarde aussi tes fautes d'aurtograff, Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, à part ça, voici * le lien *





A+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm... Tu pourrais le faire aussi, plutôt que de râler...



Le faire oui .. si j'avais eu la solution ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .. gros malin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, regarde aussi tes fautes d'aurtograff, Finn




1/ c'était une faute de grammaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2/N'as tu jamais pêché ? D'autant que mon post ci dessus ne faisait pas référence à la forme mais à l'absence de fond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3/ Tu ferais mieux de vérifier tes erreurs de balises au bar (je sais de quoi je parle je suis passé derrière toi pour te torcher le derrière) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ça, voici  le lien



Et bah voilà


----------



## iMax (13 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais mieux de vérifier tes erreurs de balises au bar



J'y peux rien, j'ai beau vérifier et revérifier, quand ça ne veut pas, ça ne veut pas... D'ailleur Foguenne s'y était aussi cassé les dents dans le thread "Kill Bill".
Au lieu de me faire la morale, tu pourrais m'expliquer pourquoi ça merde comme ça.



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (je sais de quoi je parle je suis passé derrière toi pour te torcher le derrière)



J'ai vu et je t'en serais éternellement reconnaissant


----------



## Radamante (25 Février 2004)

Je dois graver plus de 700 Mo sur un CD !!!
Or, il est coutumier de trouver des CD de 650 ou 700 Mo.
Sur le site de la FNAC, j'ai trouvé des CD RDK de 90 mn et 900 Mo !!

Mes doutes sont les suivants :
_ peut-on les graver sur toute machine (en l'occurence un G4 bipro sous Panther) ?
_ iTunes, Toast et "Outil Disque Dur" gèrent-ils ce genre de CD ?
_ peut-on les utiliser sur toute machine ?


----------



## albin (25 Février 2004)

cel dépend du ton graveur j'ai du faire reflashé mon graveur liteon pour pouvoir graver + de 700Mo (a partir d'un PC helas) mais après aucun PB pour graver depuis toats il faut juste des CD des taille plus grande.
a+


----------



## Rollier (30 Juin 2004)

J'ai acheté un pack de 25 DVD-R (Mirror platinium 4X) après avoir réussi sur mon eMac superdrive la gravure d'un DVD échantillon .
Depuis j'ai très souvent (3/5) le message suivant:

The drive reported an error
Sense Key = MEDIUM ERROR
Sence Code = 0X73,0X03

Je suppose que le Pb vient du lot mais ma question est la suivante ?
Que veut dire ce message? 
Les DVD qui me retournent  ce message sont ils HS ?
Y a t il une astuce pour contourner le Pb et réussir la gravure ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

Si tu as Toast, essaie ça.


----------



## Marcant (1 Juillet 2004)

J'ai eu le même problème...alors j'ai réinstallé toast, essayer de graver avec le finder et au final, c'était le superdrive qui déconnait donc, apple me l'a changé en une semaine !!


----------



## voyou (13 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un pb avec mon iMac et mon graveur QPS firewire. Il me refuse les CD-RW. Sur la boîte de CD il y a écrit "compatible uniquement avec les graveurs ayant le logo Ultra Speed". Je n'ai pas trouvé ce logo sur mon graveur.


----------



## alumni (13 Juillet 2004)

C'est quoi la marque des Cd ?

Essaie une autre marque !


----------



## albin (13 Juillet 2004)

pour ma part sur mon graveur de dvd pionner j'ai des cd-RW qui ne passe plus alors qu'il y en as un presque neuf.
les autre sont vieux mais peuvent marché sr certain graveur.
a+


----------



## voyou (13 Juillet 2004)

albin a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part sur mon graveur de dvd pionner j'ai des cd-RW qui ne passe plus alors qu'il y en as un presque neuf.
> les autre sont vieux mais peuvent marché sr certain graveur.
> a+


 Verbatim 16-24x 700MB. Oui, je vais essayer une autre marque. Des conseils...... juste histoire de ne pas investir pour le même résultat.


----------



## Oizo (14 Juillet 2004)

voyou a dit:
			
		

> Des conseils...... juste histoire de ne pas investir pour le même résultat.



Ne pas prendre des 16x minimum, qui peuvent créer des problèmes de compatibilité, mais plutôt des 2x ou 4x minimum, au moins c'est (pratiquement) sûr qu'il n'y aura pas de problème !


----------



## voyou (14 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## godzilla (15 Juillet 2004)

me revoila!je viens d'acheter des nouveau CD-RW qui m'ont couté la peau du cul (16,95 chfr -> 11.3¤) et voila.j'insère mon cd,il me demande ce qu'il faut faire.je mets tout bêtement "utiliser dans le Finder" et ensuite,le recrache en disant qu'il y a une erreur (-43)...je deviens gentiment fou donc!!!et je sais pas que faire...une clean install peut etre.mais je sais pas si ca servirais.....moi je dis,autant m'acheter un nouvel ordinateur un peu mieux que cette fin de serie que liquidais le magasin juste avant la sortie du Imac G4...
gnaaaaa


----------



## alumni (16 Juillet 2004)

salut
les erreurs -43 sont dues (je crois) à des fichiers corrompus, ou des fichiers avec de mauvaises autorisations, ou des fichiers qui ne sont pas à la bonne place.
tu peux tenter une réparation des autorisations.

ou peut-être que tu n'avais pas assez d'espace libre pour monter le cd sur le finder ? car là il faut au moins l'espace équivalent au cd sur ton disque dur.

sinon pour contourner le problème du finder, choisis plutôt ouvrir avec toast (ou autre application). ainsi le cd n'aura pas besoin du finder et ne te bloquera pas d'espace sur ton disque.


----------



## bbarth (29 Juillet 2004)

Mon graveur Pionneer DVD-RW DVR-104 ne peut pas graver de CD 99 min (il n'en voit que 80 avec toast 5 ou 6). Est-ce un problème matériel ou logiciel?
Merci


----------



## Kounkountchek (14 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté hier un lot de CD-R Memorex 700 MB 48X slim case "Colour" à la Fnac, j'en ai gravé 2 avec des données ne depassant pas 600 Mo... pas de problème...
Puis j'ai voulu en graver un avec un .avi de 666 Mo... et là on m'annonce qu'il n'y pas assez de place sur le disque ! Je verifie par le finder, effectivement 660,7 Mo dispo sur le disque, j'ai verifié pour tout le lot, et c'est pareil !  

Chui deg ! Je vais aller faire un tour demain matin à la Fnac pour leur demander si c'est une nouvelle mesure anti-piratage !   
Je les vois d'ici :
"Oui monsieur, les 40 Mo manquants sont versés à la Sacem pour compensation contre les pertes subies à cause des téléchargements illégaux !" Lol !  

A plus

Sortez couverts !


----------



## miaou (14 Août 2004)

ça parait normal le disque vierge fait effectivement 700 MO; mais  il faut de la place pour le système, (création de catalogue  etc .... )
par ex sur un zip de 100 MO  , tu peux en mètre que 95


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

le système ne prend pas 60 Mo de place tout de même tout au plus quelques Ko


----------



## miaou (14 Août 2004)

700 -660  ça fait 40 et non 60  
mais tu a raison ça fait beaucoup 
si j'ai dit ça  c'est  il y  3 jours je me suis fait  un CD de MP3  ( Verbatim 700 mo X48 )
l' info CD indique 702 MO 
j'ai essayer de mètre 695 mo : refus  , j'ai  du enlever des titres jusqu'à 680 pour que ça marche
et là à l'instant , pour en avoir le coeur net je viens de faire l'expérience 
701,7 MO  et ça marche.....!!!
même lot de disque....  
à savoir pourquoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

Salut kounkountchek 
Un conseil, si tu veux pas passer pour un con, fais une recherche avant de passer à la Fnac, tu verras que tes CD font bien 700 Mo, c'est simplement le Finder qui ne dépasse pas 660, pour utiliser ces CD à fond il te faut un programme de gravure tel que Toast (payant) ou Firestarter FX.


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> 700 -660  ça fait 40 et non 60



oui, j'ai intervertit


----------



## Kounkountchek (14 Août 2004)

Yop, Yop !
 

Effectivement un pomme-i sur Toast me donne bien 702 Mo dispo   

Bien le merci à tous alors !

Par contre je trouve bizarre que le finder ne donne pas la bonne taille dispo sur le cd !

Ah, surement une des avancées de Tiger !   
Lol

A bientôt !


----------



## sylvainsylv1 (18 Août 2004)

hye Dark Sage
je suis un peu paumé et t'as l'air de te balader !

 crois-tu que je puisse choper un logiciel gravure de CD digne de ce nom sur mac
parce que Toast je n'en peux plus c'est vraiment moyen et puis il ne reconnait plus mon graveur firewire ! 
Merci d'avance

Quel os (event quelle machine) ?


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2004)

Toast c'est vraiment moyen ?? 
Parce que Mac, en gratuit tu peux essayer Firestarter FX mais selon moi ça ne vaut pas Toast. Dis nous plutôt ce qui te manque dans Toast, moi je le trouve très bien (bien sur, s'il pouvait copier tous les CD comme CloneCD ce serait mieux).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

Je viens d'acheter des TDK CD-RW 700 MB. C'est pour graver des données (fichiers .pdf). Vu la discussion ai je intérêt à les changer (ils ne sont pas encore ouverts). Je compte graver via finder comme l'aide le suggère. J'ai un iMac avec combo.

Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2004)

Ben, je ne pense pas que la différence de prix entre des 700 et des 650 justifie un changement.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je ne pense pas que la différence de prix entre des 700 et des 650 justifie un changement.



la gravure a très bien fonctionnée. merci pour ton avis.


----------



## Noizy (25 Août 2004)

Salut à toutes et à tous j'ai une petite question:
j'ai acheté il y a peu des cd-R (tdk 80min) qui refuse de monter sur le bureau?
Est on obligé d'acheter des cd-r HFS?? parce que c'est rarement precisé!
voilà si quelqu'un est au courant...


----------



## r e m y (25 Août 2004)

ben NON!!  un CD-R vierge n'est pas formatté! donc pas plus HFS, HFS+ ou ISO!

Dans les préférences système, dans l'onglet CD/DVD qu'as-tu sélectionnée comme option à l'insertion d'un CD vierge???


----------



## Noizy (25 Août 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ben NON!!  un CD-R vierge n'est pas formatté! donc pas plus HFS, HFS+ ou ISO!
> 
> Dans les préférences système, dans l'onglet CD/DVD qu'as-tu sélectionnée comme option à l'insertion d'un CD vierge???



Bah à l'insertion d'un CD vierge j'ai choisi "demander que faire"


----------



## Noizy (29 Août 2004)

J'ai vérifié et sur panther j'ai également des cd vierges qui ne montent pas?
Si qqn a une solution, une piste, un indice, est ce que je suis le seul à qui ça arrive? :rose:


----------



## myckmack (29 Août 2004)

Noizy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vérifié et sur panther j'ai également des cd vierges qui ne montent pas?
> Si qqn a une solution, une piste, un indice, est ce que je suis le seul à qui ça arrive? :rose:


Est-ce que tu peux les monter en utilisant Utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Noizy (29 Août 2004)

Heu franchement je sais pas je vais essayer! :rose:


----------



## Nexus1971 (28 Décembre 2004)

salut,
Totalement novice Mac, j'ai un ibook G3 et je voudrais savoir comment rendre vierge des CD RW déja utilisé (MP3 ou photo) ? Via itunes ou Iphoto ou besoin d'autre chose.
Merci d'avance


----------



## minime (28 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux effacer le contenu avec l'Utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications > Utilitaires. C'est expliqué dans l'Aide Mac (chercher : effacer CD).


----------



## fabinours (28 Décembre 2004)

le mieux est d'utiliser un logiciel de gravure...


----------



## Nexus1971 (29 Décembre 2004)

He ben merci ça marche...

Bonne journée


----------



## Xman (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Navré, mais bien que le sujet a souvent été évoqué, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses précises sur le sujet.

J'ai 2 CDRW que je n'arrive plus à effacer que ce soit avec Toast 6, ToolX, BurnX et utilitaire de disque.
Alors, le premier dans lequel il y a des sauvegardes de fichiers, se monte sur le bureau, normalement, je l'ai gravé avec Toast avec 2 cessions. Le 2ème ne se monte même plus sur le bureau .
Concernant le 1er, le seul dont j'ai accès, Toast m'indique erreur -51.

Avez vous une solution pour forcer l'initialisation des ces CDRW ? merci


----------



## Xman (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Navré, mais bien que le sujet a souvent été évoqué, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses précises sur le sujet.

J'ai 2 CDRW que je n'arrive plus à effacer que ce soit avec Toast 6, ToolX, BurnX et utilitaire de disque.
Alors, le premier dans lequel il y a des sauvegardes de fichiers, se monte sur le bureau, normalement, je l'ai gravé avec Toast avec 2 cessions. Le 2ème ne se monte même plus sur le bureau .
Concernant le 1er, le seul dont j'ai accès, Toast m'indique erreur -51.

Avez vous une solution pour forcer l'initialisation des ces CDRW ? merci

PS: n°1: TDK 650 x4, n°2 Verbatim 700MB

désolé, fausse manip.  :rose:  mais la connexion pédale un peu dans la choucroute, trop de monde ??? ...tant mieux


----------



## moonette (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un petit problème de gravure...
Lorsque je mets un cd de 700 Mo (c'est ce qui est écrit sur la boîte), qu'il apparaît sur le "finder", et que je clique sur l'icône du cd en faisant pomme i, ben la capacité est de 670 000 octets...alors que j'ai un ami qui me dit qu'elle devrait être de 733 000, je crois... pourquoi j'ai pas ça ?
C'est normal ?


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Avril 2005)

Bin oui je peut prendre lesquels pour mon iMac G5 20" ?


----------



## TheRV (22 Avril 2005)

Les -R


----------



## AOSTE (22 Avril 2005)

Salut
C'est pas en fonction du lecteur? Par exemple le pioneer 109 est - et +


----------



## bibiche (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais trouver des info complètes sur les caractéristiques et surtout les différences entre : DVD-R, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW, etc... et les machines qui contiennent ces drives.
Selon le modèle de Mac, la doc stipule l'un ou l'autre, et j'ai entendu dire que certains G4 posaient des pb pour graver certains types de DVD.
Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne...

merci !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 
Déjà, ce n'est pas vraiment le bon forum, essaye le forum vidéo...
Sinon, essaye la fonction recherche, elle marche bien 
Il y a aussi le site www.macetvideo.com qui regorge de conseil


----------



## bibiche (26 Avril 2005)

??? pour moi, un lecteur DVD, c'est un périphérique ??
Si je pose la question, c'est que je n'ai pas de réponse satisfaisante dans les forums, (avec la fonction recherche )
mais je ré-essaye quand-même dans le forum vidéo, merci du conseil.


----------



## golf (27 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà, ce n'est pas vraiment le bon forum, essaye le forum vidéo...


Ben non, les DVD ne sont pas spécifiques à la vidéo  :rateau:


Un excellent article de l'Encyclopédie Comment Ça Marche


----------



## bibiche (27 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, les DVD ne sont pas spécifiques à la vidéo  :rateau:



merci, je me sens moins bête tout d'un coup 

Rappel : DVD = Digital VERSATILE Disk donc par définition, on peut écrire sur un DVD toute sorte d'information (comme sur un CD, d'ailleurs !)

Mais tout ceci ne m'éclaire pas davantage. Si vous connaissez un site qui traite de ce sujet précis (DVD-R, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW...ET les différentes versions de G4) et non de vidéo, merci de me l'indiquer, moi je n'ai pas trouvé.
Ou mieux encore, si un spécialiste de la question passe par ici...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Avril 2005)

bibiche a dit:
			
		

> Si vous connaissez un site qui traite de ce sujet précis (DVD-R, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW...ET les différentes versions de G4) et non de vidéo, merci de me l'indiquer, moi je n'ai pas trouvé.
> Ou mieux encore, si un spécialiste de la question passe par ici...


Le problème c'est que la question est extremement vaste. Je doute quelqu'un prenne le temps de te faire un cours complet sur les WhitePapers des DVD ET des machines Apple.
Essaye de poser des questions précises, il sera plus facile de te répondre précisement.


----------



## Delgesu (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai acheté des DVD double couche Verbatim (trop cher, mais c'est pas là le soucis), et sur le boitier il est écrit DVD+R, mais il y a aussi un sigle "RW" inscrit sur ce boitier. Est-ce que cela signifie qu'ils sont réinscriptibles? Ce n'était pas prévu lors de l'achat.... 
Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas écrit "DVD réinscriptible" ailleurs sur la pochette. Pour moi ce ne sont pas des réinscriptibles. Mais pourquoi donc ce "RW" ?


----------



## Oizo (15 Mai 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté des DVD double couche Verbatim (trop cher, mais c'est pas là le soucis), et sur le boitier il est écrit DVD+R, mais il y a aussi un sigle "RW" inscrit sur ce boitier. Est-ce que cela signifie qu'ils sont réinscriptibles? Ce n'était pas prévu lors de l'achat....
> Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas écrit "DVD réinscriptible" ailleurs sur la pochette. Pour moi ce ne sont pas des réinscriptibles. Mais pourquoi donc ce "RW" ?



C'est tout simplement le logo qui identifie les disques et graveurs DVD+R et DVD+RW







Donc même si ce n'est pas un disque réinscriptible, un DVD+R aura ce logo.


----------



## Delgesu (16 Mai 2005)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout simplement le logo qui identifie les disques et graveurs DVD+R et DVD+RW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci du renseignement.


----------



## Sly73 (19 Mai 2005)

L'autre fois je me posais le même problème et je trouve ceci trompeur. En tout cas, merci aussi pour la réponse.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (19 Mai 2005)

Merci pour le renseignement, l'autre fois dans une grande surface, j'avais vu des DVD+R en promotion, et je me posais aussi la question avec ce symbole RW.
Bon ben en tout cas c'est pas très malin de mettre ça, parce que j'aurais pu me faire avoir !!


----------



## nexow (1 Août 2005)

bonjour
l'ai un pwb G4 1,5 Combo et je voudrais savoir si je peux graver des CD-R 800 MO et cela avec le logiciel de gravure interne à mac.
merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## rocknar (24 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai un probleme, j'ai un mac G4 avec comme lecteur : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-104
Et je n'arrive pas a lire les DVD-R et DVD-RW grave et meme pas non plus les vierges.
Je les insere dans mon lecteur ca tourne pendant 1minutes et ca me le rejette sans que je voie rien ni sur mon bureau ni dans un programme quelqonque.
Qu'uelqun peut m'aider s'il vous plait ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## rocknar (24 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que le grand probeleme des graveurs mac est le incapacite a lire les cd+r cd+rw et dvd+r dvd+rw
En effet mon systeme de disque ne peux lire que les DVD-R et DVD-RW...
Merci a apple de pas preciser a la vente


----------



## MarcMame (25 Octobre 2005)

rocknar a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que le grand probeleme des graveurs mac est le incapacite a lire les cd+r cd+rw et dvd+r dvd+rw


1/ C'était un problème *à l'époque* de ces machines où Apple ne supportait pas le format +R(W). Aujourd'hui, tous les formats sont supportés (excepté l'écriture des DVD-Ram)

2/ Les cd+r et cd+rw sont des formats qui n'existent pas.


----------



## rocknar (25 Octobre 2005)

Rho ca me saoul
Je vein d'acheter cette fois ci un DVD-R mais mon lecteur me le lit comme un CD-R.
Quelqu'un peut maider s'il vous plait ?
(depense plein d'argent en DVD vierge  )

P.S : La marque des DVD c'est la fnac[/QUOTE]
P.P.S 





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Les cd+r et cd+rw sont des formats qui n'existent pas.


 : Ptete un jour Philips nous fera chier avec


----------



## rocknar (26 Octobre 2005)

UP
J'arrive a lire des dvd maintenant marque : JVC
Mais lorsque je veux graver avec toast il me met ca :

Sense Key = ILLEGAL REQUEST 
Sense Code = 0x72, 0x05
SESSION FIXATION ERROR

Et ensuite un petit message : Imppossible de configurer la piste pour la gravure.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp.........


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2005)

Avant tout, peux tu nous donner la r&#233;vision de firmware du graveur ? (dans les infos syst&#232;mes)
Ce devrait &#234;tre la r&#233;vision A227

Ma r&#233;ponse ne va pas te plaire...
Le DVR-104 pose certains probl&#232;mes, comme l'incapacit&#233; &#224; utiliser (la plupart) des DVD-R certifi&#233;s 8X et plus.
Tu as 2 solutions : 
1/ Acheter un nouveau graveur et graver en 15mn au lieu d'une heure : environ 50&#8364;
2/ Trouver et n'acheter que des DVD-R vierges certifi&#233;s 4X au maximum ET acceptant la gravure &#224; des vitesses inf&#233;rieures (1x, 2x) !

De toutes fa&#231;on tu ne peux graver qu'en 1x avec ce graveur, &#224; moins d'utiliser des DVD certifi&#233;s 2x (et pas plus), quasiment introuvables aujourd'hui.


----------



## rocknar (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai la revision 1.4
:s la poisse
Bah merci beaucoup de l'info... Tu pourrai pas s'il te plait les marque dvd cd qui convienne a mon ordi car ca fais 10 dvd-r acheter pour rien...
Il peut quand meme lire toute les sortes de dvd-r ? (genre mac os 10,4 acheter...) ?


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2005)

Les CD ne doivent pas poser de probl&#232;mes particulier.
Quant aux DVD, comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, ce n'est pas tant la marque qui importe que la vitesse de gravure pour laquelle ils sont pr&#233;vus.


----------



## rocknar (26 Octobre 2005)

Hum ok merci pour tout


----------



## rocknar (27 Octobre 2005)

Rebonjour
Vous pourriez m'indiquer un lecteur dvd-r -rw et cd-r -rw qui va sur un mac G4 (lecteur interne ou externe) svp (ne depassant pas 50 euros)


----------



## rocknar (29 Octobre 2005)

UP svp


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

N'importe quel Pioneer de la série DVR-1xx
Fait tes petites recherches toi même, c'est pas bien compliqué.
Recherche un 108, 109 ou 110, il n'y a pas de grandes différences de fonctionnalités entre ces modèles.
Et tu peux acheter PC, il n'y a pas de différence entre Mac et PC non plus.


----------

